# Optical Chevron 1st try



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's my first attempt at optical chevrons.... Let me know what you think


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice wrap. Very tight and nicely done. Would like to see more of the rod.

One thing though. The optical chevron is more pronounced when done as a 6 axis wrap. It fools the eye so to speak.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That looks GOOD Kyle! I love the overall color scheme..I'm like Doug..I'd like to see more of the rod and the butt. That whole rod has to really POP in person...Love the optical Chevs too...those are my favorite and those are my favorite colors to do them in!

Terry


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

That is a darn fine first shot. Keep em coming. Sorry I didnt think that was a bad work


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Very Nice !!!!...:cheers: 




ML...:texasflag


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Cant type very well to day. In the above thread I ment to write. Sorry I didnt know that was a bad word not work.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Way cool CB!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

CB you did a great job, the camo, seat and buttcap and wrap look fantastic. Post up once the finish is done. Keep em coming. Ed.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Really nice color selection all the way through. Are you sure this is a first attempt? Did you shape the foam or was it pre-formed? Also what are the blank specs and target use for this rod? Good job,,,,Jim


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*wrap*

I like it! Good choice of colors too.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks all... This is a 7' Shikari blank and I'll be using it inshore for trout and reds. The grips were pre-formed and I decided to leave them alone. The reel seat is a Pac Bay channel lock and the butt is a Pac Bay splash fighting butt. Next time I'll try the six axis to get a better optical effect. I'll bring this to the next TRB meeting so ya'll can check it out. Thanks again!!


----------

